# OBLIGATION!!!



## ryanRobinson (May 19, 2014)

IM EA, I JUST MEMORIZED MY ENTIRE OBLIGATION! 
I want to recite it to someone! LOL


----------



## BroBook (May 19, 2014)

High or low only remember to be careful, go to someone from your lodge , the last to come in he will be glad to hear you, it gets greater later!!!WWEA


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## ericjsr (May 19, 2014)

True. Always be cautious of cowans and eavesdroppers.

Study up...


----------



## AndreAshlar (May 20, 2014)

Good stuff!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (May 21, 2014)

Time to move on to other stuff for example what are the rights of a ea?


----------



## BroBook (May 21, 2014)

Good question, you mean the ones that go with light benefits!!! The only real right of an E.A. Is to obtain useful knowledge and be real careful!!!


Bro Book
M.W.U.G.L. Of Fl: P.H.A.
Excelsior # 43
At pensacola


----------



## bro.whitec (May 23, 2014)

Make sure to remember your working tools as they are essential to the EA. 24G and CG


----------

